# Need help connecting windows xp to apple airport extreme base station



## zyedy (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, the topic pretty much says it all. I have a linksys wireless card that is obviously working because I'm typing this up while leeching off a neighbors network. What I can't get it to do is recognize _my_ network, which has an apple airport extreme router. It is passworded, but I still can't get it to connect. 

So hopefully you guys can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried removing all the encryption and MAC filtering, and then connecting? If that works, you have mismatched encryption keys. I recommend WPA for any encryption, but if you have to use WEP, use the HEX key option and not the passphrase option.


----------



## zyedy (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not sure how to do that. I was under the impression that in order for a PC to use an airport special drivers were needed. I got the airport admin utility but it can't detect the station.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I was under the impression that the Airport was just another wireless router. What's the exact model?


----------



## zyedy (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh nevermind I just fixed it. I just had to install some apple software and get the card to recognize it as a router. Now its fantastic.

Sorry for wasting your time D:


----------

